# [Chaosium] A COLD FIRE WITHIN and BERLIN THE WICKED CITY available in special Leatherette Editions (Call of Cthulhu)



## Michael O'Brien (Oct 20, 2019)

Did you know A COLD FIRE WITHIN and BERLIN THE WICKED CITY are both also available in special leatherette editions? These have the same interior contents, but feature distinctive covers stamped with gold foil.







Available exclusively direct from Chaosium (not available in retail), and printed in far smaller quantities than the regular editions.

_A Cold Fire Within_ Leatherette (also available in regular hardback, and PDF).
_Berlin the Wicked City_ Leatherette (also available in regular hardback, and PDF).


----------

